# Royal Pythons



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.ballpython.ca/genetics.html


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Great,thanks for the link,that's very interesting :wink:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok, good stuff, but I'm too thick, so I will have to ask  

I've got a normal female ball ready to breed next year.

I was thinking about getting a co-dominant male (probably a lemon pastel) to breed to my normal.

Let's say the following hatch:

3 lemon pastel
3 normal

What happens if I breed the normal to normal ? Will they all hatch normal or there will be some lemon pastel as well ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

normal to normal...means a normal...with co-doms they either have the gene or they dont.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Still confused, sorry :roll: 

In the example I gave, it means that the lemon pastel will be lemon pastels and the normals will be just normals with no genes for lemon pastels ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

correct


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Wouldn't There Be A Very Low Chance of A Lemon Pied Hatching? Or Would They All Be Normal? Or if you wanted to have a lemon hatchings, you'd have to have a 100% Lemon pastel to then pass on.

I see how you got confussed Dexter....


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I read in the web site that lemons are co-dominant, so if bred to a normal half will hatch as lemons and half as normals :roll:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Meltos said:


> Wouldn't There Be A Very Low Chance of A Lemon Pied Hatching? Or Would They All Be Normal? Or if you wanted to have a lemon hatchings, you'd have to have a 100% Lemon pastel to then pass on.
> 
> I see how you got confussed Dexter....


Where'd the pied bit come from :? 
If you wanted a lemon pied you would have to breed:
Lemon x Pied = 2 Lemon het pieds and 2 normal het pieds 
Then breed the Lemon het pieds together, then you would get a 1 in 4 chance of gettting a lemon pied :wink: 
(This is based on 4 eggs being layed and hatched :wink
I am prety sure i have it right, but please do correct me if i am wrong. h just noticed the link up top, will have a read in a mo


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

> Lemon x Pied = 2 Lemon het pieds and 2 normal het pieds
> Then breed the Lemon het pieds together, then you would get a 1 in 4 chance of gettting a lemon pied Wink
> (This is based on 4 eggs being layed and hatched Wink)


If you mated pastel het. pied to pastel het. pied, the chances of hatching each morph are:
6/16 pastel
3/16 super pastel
3/16 normal
2/16 pastel pied
1/16 super pastel pied
1/16 pied


----------

